# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Kohaku Showa shiro

## frostbitez

biar ga sepi...buat pembelajaran sama2
mohon senior2 yg jago ikutan kasih pendapat plus sama minus dan prospect buat future ikan2 dibawah ini

kohaku yg baru dapet...tadi nyebur langsung tanpa babibu karantina dulu (crossing finger)  :Baby:

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Kohaku nya cakep banget, tapi untuk ikan gede nanti nya menurut newbie terlalu sederhana

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lykos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

seger liat showanya om hehehe

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

om showa sudah boooking nih, muantab om

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Komentator bayaran boss, ada yg suruh tulis gt wkwkwk
Kalo dikeluarin uda ada penadahnya hahaha

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

bicara Dainichi dan ikan super oh Han ini, Saya ternyata juga punya 2 kohaku Bloodline Mihara X.. 
Emang blood line nya keren

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Ampun om han, mana berani newbie jd penadah dainichi kohaku, dananya blm kuat..hehehe
> Kebetulan lg seneng kohaku dainichi, khususnya yg male, krn kl female yg agak lumayan harganya udah serem..
> Siapa tau jg, kl ada rezeki, suatu hari nanti bs jd petani koi kecil2an..
> Lg hunting male dainichi kohaku, pengennya bs dpt dr BL yg beda2..rikidozan, satsuki, XJr, lapis, dll..susah bener ternyata..walau di dainichi auction sndr, kynya dr thn kmrn lbh didominasi offspring mihara-X, kalaupun ada satu dua BL lain, msh blm sreg dgn ikannya (krn tahu bid nya bakal diluar budget, hahaha)..



Saya punya miharaX, oleh2x pas 2 sahabat saya ke jepang kemaren pas wakagoi all japan atau junior show, saya lupa 
Dainichi membuka semacam stand dan menjual beberapa koi untuk charity nya dainichi di show tsb..

Beruntung mereka beliin saya denga harga murah baget.. 


[IMG][/IMG]




[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> katanya...koi-koi dainichi itu kayak anggur. Makin mature makin bagus. Tinggal gimana keepnya aja. Hahaha


Wah berarti setelah 3 tahun baru finish ya om?

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ikan om han always maximum profit ..

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

